# Christina Applegate - Die Schönste der Schönen



## Tokko (1 Mai 2009)

*Christina Applegate*

*Die Schönste der Schönen*



http://www.imgbox.de/?img=w16415p229.jpg

Die Liste der 100 schönsten Menschen führt Christina Applegate an

30. April 2009 Die amerikanische Schauspielerin Christina Applegate ist wenige Monate nach ihrer schweren Brustkrebs-Operation vom „People“-Magazin zur Schönsten der Schönsten gewählt worden. Die Zeitschrift stellte die „100 Most Beautiful“ am Donnerstag in einer Doppelausgabe vor, die traditionell einmal im Jahr erscheint. Erstmals taucht darin auch Amerikas First Lady Michelle Obama auf. Filmstars wie Angelina Jolie, ihr Lebensgefährte Brad Pitt, die Schauspieler George Clooney und Halle Berry und das deutsche Top-Model Heidi Klum fanden sich abermals auf der Liste.



Bei der Emmy-Preisträgerin Applegate, die das Titelblatt des Magazins ziert, war im vergangenen August Brustkrebs diagnostiziert worden. Ihr mussten beide Brüste amputiert werden. Applegate ist erblich vorbelastet. Sie hat das sogenannte Brustkrebs-Gen BRCA1 in ihrem Erbgut. Auch ihre Mutter war schon in jungen Jahren wegen eines Brusttumors operiert worden. Nach der OP und der Behandlung hat Applegate, wie sie der Zeitschrift sagte, ihre Balance jetzt wiedergefunden. Dabei habe ihr die Beziehung mit dem holländischen Musiker Martyn Lenoble geholfen. Als Tochter eines Plattenproduzenten und einer Sängerin in Hollywood geboren, stand die blonde Schönheit schon sehr jung vor der Kamera. Sie ist derzeit in der TV-Serie „Samantha Who?“ zu sehen.
Unter den Schönsten sind weiterhin die „Slumdog Millionär“-Stars Freida Pinto und Dev Patel sowie das „Twilight“-Paar Robert Pattinson und Kristen Stewart. Auch Jennifer Lopez, Matthew McConaughey und Jennifer Garner befinden sich in der schmeichelnden Liste.


Quelle: FAZ.NET


----------



## Ronja (10 Juni 2009)

Seh das erst jetzt. Bin ich (fast) der Meinung. Bei mir wäre sie an Platz 4 oder so


----------



## tommie3 (10 Juni 2009)

Sie gehört aber schon unter die Top 5:thumbup:


----------



## Punisher (18 Aug. 2011)

danke für die Info


----------

